# Ccw 505a



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow! These rims are sweet!! Is anyone out there running these on their 05 goat? Need to know what size, offset, and if fenders need rolled to fit my '05. Like to put toyo t1 or goodyear d3 on them. I also heard rims are not cheap!! Any info greatly appreciated!!:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Got pics?


----------

